# Burndy inline wire reducers?



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

100a service, engineer spec'd we run 2/0 AWG (for voltage drop, I guess). 2/0 AWG won't fit in the small 100a max lug on the breaker. 

What can I do?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

NSI Polaris ISR-250










Or alternatively the IT-3/0 (sometimes easier to cram into a panel):


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

Agree with Eric, around here reducing crimps are special order.


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

Polaris would work, but I was wondering if there was anything I could crimp onto the wire and put directly under the lug.

I guess not eh?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

jza said:


> Polaris would work, but I was wondering if there was anything I could crimp onto the wire and put directly under the lug.
> 
> I guess not eh?


You can get these. Ilsco makes them, I'm sure other companies do too. Might not be easy to get on short notice but I don't know. They're called pin terminal crimps or some such.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MAC Adapt


http://www.macproducts.net/brochures/aluminumcatalog/index.html

Check pages 10-11

Additional link to catalog : http://www.macproducts.net/Catalogs.html


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a simular situation where a doctor is getting an X ray machine inside his home office, although it is 1 pole 240/ 100 amp circuit, they want 2/0 run to it . I see a problem terminating 2/0 cu SEU inside a 200 amp breaker panel on a 100 amp breaker. Polaris down to #2 CU sound legitimate inside the main panel?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> I have a simular situation where a doctor is getting an X ray machine inside his home office, although it is 1 pole 240/ 100 amp circuit, they want 2/0 run to it . I see a problem terminating 2/0 cu SEU inside a 200 amp breaker panel on a 100 amp breaker. Polaris down to #2 CU sound legitimate inside the main panel?


Sounds fine to me, but why not reduce down to #3 copper?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Sounds fine to me, but why not reduce down to #3 copper?


#3 is not stocked at the local SHs, they stock #4 and #2 that serve as common 100 amp service sizes for resi and comm.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

jza said:


> 100a service, engineer spec'd we run 2/0 AWG (for voltage drop, I guess). 2/0 AWG won't fit in the small 100a max lug on the breaker.
> 
> What can I do?


Use a Greaves PT20R2 ReduceR.
These are for copper only.

http://www.greaves-usa.com/

http://www.greaves-usa.com/pdf/ReduceR Color Sheet.pdf


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

We use them for -48VDC because of voltage drop issues. Used to use H Taps / cover for the same thing but trying to dress that down on overhead cable tray was messy. The inline taps are much cleaner.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've had to replace enough burned up mac adapts over the years to make me not use them. I'm not sure if it was installer error or inferior product, but I just steer clear of them regardless.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

MDShunk said:


> I've had to replace enough burned up mac adapts over the years to make me not use them. I'm not sure if it was installer error or inferior product, but I just steer clear of them regardless.


There is one jurisdiction on eastern LI that requires mac adapters on all interior AL terminations. They have this belief that AL is dangerous and should not be directly attached to the main breaker:blink:


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've had to replace enough burned up mac adapts over the years to make me not use them. I'm not sure if it was installer error or inferior product, but I just steer clear of them regardless.


I think Ilsco and MAC make enough various blocks and other components out of AL that have survived for years that I would seriously consider it to be installer issues.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> I've had to replace enough burned up mac adapts over the years to make me not use them. I'm not sure if it was installer error or inferior product, but I just steer clear of them regardless.


Then that should be Shockdoc's goto crimp. Lol


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

jza said:


> 100a service, engineer spec'd we run 2/0 AWG (for voltage drop, I guess). 2/0 AWG won't fit in the small 100a max lug on the breaker.
> 
> What can I do?


Use Square D breakers. The lugs on their QO and HOMline 100 Amp breakers are rated up to 2/0/


----------



## jza (Oct 31, 2009)

kbsparky said:


> Use Square D breakers. The lugs on their QO and HOMline 100 Amp breakers are rated up to 2/0/


Good call. I'll see how the customer feels about replacing the entire MCC.


----------



## Nukie Poo (Sep 3, 2012)

Shockdoc said:


> There is one jurisdiction on eastern LI that requires mac adapters on all interior AL terminations. They have this belief that AL is dangerous and should not be directly attached to the main breaker:blink:


What jurisdiction is that? EH and SH dont require them. Back in the 70's and 80's they did.


----------

